# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Прога запрет доступа к сайтам

## 29G

Привет. Андроид. Какая прога может разрешить доступ только к определенным мною сайтам, а остальные  заблокирует ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте! А доступ где? В браузере?

----------


## 29G

> Здравствуйте! А доступ где? В браузере?


Да. Я думаю этого будет достаточно. Хотя я буду рад услышать и о других способах блокировки всех сайтов кроме нескольких. Простите за задержку с ответом

----------


## миднайт

Погуглите родительский контроль android, например, Kaspersky Safe Kids.

----------

